# MRV Problem: S3 doesn't see programs on hacked S2



## tivo_madness (Jun 20, 2005)

I have a hacked S2 (240) using the SApper scripts on the same network as my S3. Although both units can see each other, they don't show any episodes. I get the message that there are no recordings. There are definitely episodes on both units and I can transfer them to desktop using Tivo Desktop.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

Do both of your Tivos have the newest software? Both need to have the 9.x variety: link

You may also want to read this ddb thread, it discusses exactly what you are talking about (hacked S2 to unhacked S3).
forum/showthread.php?t=58297


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if you ran superpatch on the hacked S2, it won't mrv between non superpatched units.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> if you ran superpatch on the hacked S2, it won't mrv between non superpatched units.


No quite true. A superpatched SAS2 running 9.x will MRV with a non superpatched S3. These are "non-native" transfers that don't go through the older "S2 native" MRV code paths.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ah thanks Jamie
I don't own a S2 or HD Tivo so I am out of practice.


----------

